# hello everybody........



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## alansd (Jun 15, 2020)

new member in Atlanta area USA.
hi... I have a 2012 TT quattro convertible, much loved volcano red.It repaced a 27 year owned Porsche 911.I can no longer drive a manual shift, so I found this car, only 7 hours drive from home.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Welcome! 

Be sure to browse through this...

*The Ultimate Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Roadster Compendium*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1813258


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 
Why not start your own post


----------

